# Thanklessgiving.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂

What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dear Duchess of Decline,

Be kind to yourself. Take the day and enjoy some peace, hopefully some family and some good food. Your efforts are wasted on the UE urchins. We do not get paid for working holidays (should be 50% additional minimum). 

Sincerely,
The other DD


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Go to REI!

Oh crap, that's right, REI is closed so that its employees may enjoy family time...

I agree 100% with DD.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I never have, and will not start, ever worked a major Holiday.

PRO TIP: The night_ before _Thanksgiving is usually great!!! Thanksgiving Eve no one wants to cook and the young people are home from College getting ready to go out to the bars! It's one of the busiest nights of the year for food delivery and Rideshare both.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

I’d have to say that I’ve never worked a thanksgiving /Christmas Day , I’m thankful for that . Friends /family and food , alcohol /weed / whatever makes you happy on those days , which if you wanna work , I’m happy for you too . Finally convinced my wife to have a turducken this year , I’m persistent and after 30 straight years of asking , we get one this year , I just knew I’d wear her down / but she’s a tad bit set in her ways ( actually stubborn ) however I’m patient and always eventually get my way 😁🤷‍♂️, even if it take 30 years 😂😂


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> I’d have to say that I’ve never worked a thanksgiving /Christmas Day , I’m thankful for that . Friends /family and food , alcohol /weed / whatever makes you happy on those days , which if you wanna work , I’m happy for you too . Finally convinced my wife to have a turducken this year , I’m persistent and after 30 straight years of asking , we get one this year , I just knew I’d wear her down / but she’s a tad bit set in her ways ( actually stubborn ) however I’m patient and always eventually get my way 😁🤷‍♂️, even if it take 30 years 😂😂


She deserves sainthood for dealing with you for 30+ years.

Most prison sentences aren't nearly that long.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.

Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.

Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> She deserves sainthood for dealing with you for 30+ years.
> 
> Most prison sentences aren't nearly that long.


There’s a joke in there , gos like this .

On my 20th anniversary I was sitting at the kitchen table , drinking my coffee , thinking about how I got to 20 years with the wife when I suddenly started cryin uncontrollably .

my wife walks in and assumes it’s cause it’s a great milestone for me and quips , don’t stop crying I think it’s so sweet that you care so much about this great day .

I tell her to sit down and I will tell her why .
She sits down and I proceed to tell her that a little over 20 years me and her dad had a talk and he told me to marry you or he would have me locked up for 20 years . And honey , todays the day I would have been released 😁😁😁😂😂😂😂


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. *In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me* *horny*.
> 
> Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.
> 
> Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.


Cook a Turkey and donate the Turkey legs to some chick that is… lol


----------



## Weredoingit (Jun 3, 2021)

I'll work the morning till about noon. I don't mind at all since I don't leave my house without getting a ping. When I started doing this a little over a year ago, I would drive 10 miles to a bigger town and hang out doing deliveries. But for the last 4 months I just turn the app on at home and do whatever I would normally do at home until I get a ping. I found I spend a lot less time in my vehicle and making more money.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Cook a Turkey and donate the Turkey legs to some chick that is… lol


I donate raw turkey. Always earn one in ShopRite, and then go to Customer Service, they have a list of places that take them.

Why would I ever go through the stress of cooking a turkey? It’s a Labor of Love. It’s for loved ones only.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.
> 
> Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.
> 
> Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


If you were closer I would invite you over. I have 14 folks I'm cooking for, 1 more just makes it that much better.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you were closer I would invite you over. I have 14 folks I'm cooking for, 1 more just makes it that much better.


That’s sweet. But I’m an introvert. I’m alone because it’s when I feel best. I have people who invite me but by now they know I’ll grasp for reasons not to come. We have an arrangement: if I ever feel I’d like to, their doors are open.

I’m a loner. That’s one of the reasons I love delivery.

Outcommunicated during a certain part of my life. I just can’t be bothered.

It’s strange to most people. But some understand.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


I will do the 6 am to 12 pm shift.
I love working on Thanksgiving and Christmas 🎄 and New Years Day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s sweet. But I’m an introvert. I’m alone because it’s when I feel best. I have people who invite me but by now they know I’ll grasp for reasons not to come. We have an arrangement: if I ever feel I’d like to, their doors are open.
> 
> I’m a loner. That’s one of the reasons I love delivery.
> 
> ...


No, I totally get it, I am introverted myself, I enjoy quiet and peace. Thanksgiving however is my jam, I love cooking for people and just seeing everyone talking and playing with each other instead of their devices. 

So you do you and I hope your day is filled with expensive orders and big tips!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, I totally get it, I am introverted myself, I enjoy quiet and peace. Thanksgiving however is my jam, I love cooking for people and just seeing everyone talking and playing with each other instead of their devices.
> 
> So you do you and I hope your day is filled with expensive orders and big tips!


And empty roads and most stores closed 🔐


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s sweet. But I’m an introvert. I’m alone because it’s when I feel best. I have people who invite me but by now they know I’ll grasp for reasons not to come. We have an arrangement: if I ever feel I’d like to, their doors are open.
> 
> I’m a loner. That’s one of the reasons I love delivery.
> 
> ...


You are a sociopath…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> make me horny.


Perhaps I can be of some assistance?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Perhaps I can be of some assistance?


Nah, I’m good. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are a sociopath…


It’s possible. 😏


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah, I’m good. 😂


Guido just got blown (off, that is)… lol


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.
> 
> Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.
> 
> Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


I have worked many a holiday as a waitress, in retail, etc. I say go for it.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.
> 
> Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.
> 
> Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


Okay, we're not that different so I totally hear you.

Wanna do some work that will pay you better than any job possibly could? This Thursday, give yourself the greatest gift you could possibly get and work *out*.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Usually, that morning is super busy with last minute airport trips, but given the horrible rates, I’ll stay home


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Perhaps I can be of some assistance?


I could be wrong but she strikes me as a DIY’er type of person.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


I'm gonna watch football and drink beer.
Order a Turkey Pizza with cranberry on the side.

Roll around with wifey at halftime.
Asleep by 9 pm.


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I never have, and will not start, ever worked a major Holiday.


THIS right here flashed me back many, many decades.

A very young UberBastid went with mom to pick up dad from work. This was back in the day (1950's) when a family had one car, and mom needed it, so she took him to work and we needed to go get him.
I was, maybe, six years old ... it was mid-afternoon and mom says "I gotta go get your dad at work. Wanna go for a ride?" Well, hell yes, of course. Off we go.

Dad was a precision machinist, a tool-n-die maker. A true artisan. Worked for NASA, Pratt-Whitney. Could do calculations in his head that most needed a slide rule to do. Was nationally known for being a dirty fingernailed problem solver that could design anything. He was also a hard-headed Irishman with clear ideas of right and wrong.

We waited in the parking lot where the guys came out at the end of shift. Mom looks in the rear view mirror and frowns. Looks harder, and says, slowly, "Uh oh."
I perk up and ask " What. What. "
She says, "You'll see. Listen." In other words, "Shut up."

Dad uses his own key to open the trunk and he puts his tool chest in. I felt the back of the car sag. That damn thing was heavy. It had ALL of his tools and mic and fine measuring instruments ... 
What I didn't know is that the ONLY time that tool box was in his possession away from work is when ... he was without work.

He got behind the wheel, and I could tell even from the back seat from the set of his jaw that he was really pissed. Knowing when dad was pissed was a real handy skill, and I had refined it. He was really pissed. It was quiet for a few seconds, and my mom says, "What happened?"

Dad took a deep breath, and said in a very measured way, "Some kid manager tells me that I HAVE to work on Christmas." He looked at mom, "Yea, HAVE TO. No choice." Mom grinned.
"I told him I didn't HAVE to do any such goddam thing, that I was not going to work on Christmas. Then I packed up my shit and I'm here. And I am NOT going to work on Christmas."
Mom nodded.

And that was that.
Dad had spoken.

My father really liked Christmas. It was his favorite time of the year, and he always went way overboard.
If he'd of been asked nicely to work Xmas, I'm sure he'd of nicely declined.
But, being TOLD he HAD to work Christmas? Oh, no to the power of hell.
That is a non-starter.

PS: I remember the phone ringing after that and dad saying: "You know, I really don't wanna think about that right now. Can we talk after the first of the year?" 
He was getting job offers and all he wanted to do_ was party for Christmas ... _
.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.


Take the gummy bears and bathe them in vodka.

They're very dirty.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ph. C


Jumpin Jim said:


> I could be wrong but she strikes me as a DIY’er type of person.


Yeah, she must be very, "handy!"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah, I’m good. 😂


Yea you probably dont wanna be taking any offers from him. I thought one time I was gonna get an internship. Then I realised he wanted me to service Male clients !!!! 
No bags of dicks for me 😳


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t have anyone. If I don’t work, I’ll just be laying on the couch, stuffing my face on gummy bears and watching stupid shows. I’ve never been a turkey lover. In fact, none of the traditional Thanksgiving dishes make me horny.
> 
> Last Thanksgiving, it was Pad Thai with spicy kimchee.
> 
> Don’t feel sorry for me, though. I’m not saying all that for the “poor me” effect. Just explaining why I don’t mind working Holidays. Even in the office, I always worked all Holidays. But that paid VERY well, as opposed to _this_.


Aww, not pity but it’s too bad you are so far. I’d invite you over. 
I understand bachelor mode.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, we're not that different so I totally hear you.
> 
> Wanna do some work that will pay you better than any job possibly could? This Thursday, give yourself the greatest gift you could possibly get and work *out*.


Absolutely. Positively. 100%. *NOT. 😂*


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Gonna stay home and clean. My grumpy, frumpy cat rewarded me for rescuing her from a horrible and abusive owner by giving birth to 5 babies last April. I managed to give away three and am stuck with her and two others now. Fur is everywhere. I’m at the point where I might tie them up and vacuum their fur directly off of their bodies!

I also need to put double sided sticky tape on top of the fridge, the oven hood, stove top and counters so the little bastards would stop climbing on shit.

After that, I’m planning on grilling either a nice ribeye or lamb chops and then going into a food coma for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Gonna stay home and clean. My grumpy, frumpy cat rewarded me for rescuing her from a horrible and abusive owner by giving birth to 5 babies last April. I managed to give away three and am stuck with her and two others now. Fur is everywhere. I’m at the point where I might tie them up and vacuum their fur directly off of their bodies!
> 
> I also need to put double sided sticky tape on top of the fridge, the oven hood, stove top and counters so the little bastards would stop climbing on shit.
> 
> After that, I’m planning on grilling either a nice ribeye or lamb chops and then going into a food coma for the rest of the day.


That’s actually a good idea. I might marinate some pork kabobs for Thursday. It’ll definitely be a short day - it’ll be super dead in the afternoon.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s actually a good idea. I might marinate some pork kabobs for Thursday. It’ll definitely be a short day - it’ll be super dead in the afternoon.


I hope your morning is super busy and the app bugs out and gives you $20 surge for every trip (make sure to screen shot it) and every customer tips very generously. Maybe someone can drop a roll of hundreds in your backseat.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> I hope your morning is super busy and the app bugs out and gives you $20 surge for every trip (make sure to screen shot it) and every customer tips very generously. Maybe someone can drop a roll of hundreds in your backseat.


From your lips onto God’s ears! Momma needs a new set of tires (and before anyone says anything about tire wear, it’s been well over 5 years and at least a dozen - very likely more - trips to Shenandoah since my last set; I can likely last 5K more, but snow’s coming and I don’t want to push my luck).


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I never have, and will not start, ever worked a major Holiday.
> 
> PRO TIP: The night_ before _Thanksgiving is usually great!!! Thanksgiving Eve no one wants to cook and the young people are home from College getting ready to go out to the bars! It's one of the busiest nights of the year for food delivery and Rideshare both.


Night before USED to be great. It may be busy, but the surges have gone away. No more $60 rides to travel 15 miles.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Night before USED to be great. It may be busy, but the surges have gone away. No more $60 rides to travel 15 miles.


We’re talking about delivery.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I could be wrong but she strikes me as a DIY’er type of person.


Or maybe a “Do Yourself” type of person 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

My concern is it’ll mostly be Walmart orders, shop and pay orders and charity distributions. That’ll not be good.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh Lordy. While I’m flattered you Gents think so highly of me, I’ve long retired from Horizontal Sports and have no interest in returning to the Big Leagues or even attempting Vertical, Circular or Zig-Zag divisions.

Just let me nap and no one needs a hip replacement or full-body cast. 😏


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We’re talking about delivery.


No, I haven't sunk that low yet.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> No, I haven't sunk that low yet.


Dunno about that. You persistently keep watching our conversations and trying to join them. That’s wannabe behaviour at its finest. Don’t be shy, embrace the Delivery Driver in yourself! You know you WANT it!!! All the cool kids are doing it!!! 😂


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm gonna watch World cup
Planty of good games 
Never work holidays it's pointless


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah, I’m good. 😂


Damn....
Hands @Guido-TheKillerPimp some Vaseline.

Apply liberally.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s sweet. But I’m an introvert. I’m alone because it’s when I feel best. I have people who invite me but by now they know I’ll grasp for reasons not to come. We have an arrangement: if I ever feel I’d like to, their doors are open.
> 
> I’m a loner. That’s one of the reasons I love delivery.
> 
> ...


Research states that being alone is equivalent to smoking a pack a day. Introversion is not good for your health. Not that I am discrediting all introverts, but avoiding social contact is extremely bad for your mental and physical health. 









Understanding the Effects of Social Isolation on Mental Health


Social isolation can have a profound effect on mental well-being. Find out how social distancing measures related to COVID-19 are magnifying this health issue.




publichealth.tulane.edu





There's a lot more research but i just woke up it's too early to go deep diving. I wish everyone here the best of holidays with their friends and family, happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vernited said:


> Research states that being alone is equivalent to smoking a pack a day. Introversion is not good for your health. Not that I am discrediting all introverts, but avoiding social contact is extremely bad for your mental and physical health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoke TWO packs a day then. Sometimes three. As I’m an introvert who smokes. 😂


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I will work Thanksgiving Eve like maybe 5:00 p.m. until maybe midnight, not working Thanksgiving day, going to enjoy the holiday like anyone else,

I'll start working on Thanksgiving dinner around 4:00 a.m. and enjoy Thanksgiving Day and Night like everyone else should I got a lot of things to prepare.


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


I will hopefully be heading home. I’m a CDL OTR truck driver now. I started out in GA, delivered a load of peanuts to NC. Than headed up to VA to deliver a load back here in GA, where I live. Hopefully going home today so I can fix dinner tomorrow. We don’t follow traditional Thanksgiving tho. We do something called a low country boil. Shrimp, potatoes, corn on the cob, sausage and white rice with garlic bread.
I have a record player that I play old classic Christmas music in like Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, etc and we drink eggnog with a bit of fireball whiskey around a fire while enjoying the company of family and friends. We live out in the country where it’s quiet and peaceful.
Enjoy your day however you wish to enjoy it!! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Be safe this Holiday season.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Is being around toxic people healthy?

Well in that case Ms merch I'm on my way! 

We're toxic specialists!


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).



Mcdonalds is the only thing opened on thanksgiving


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

If I remember correctly, in my area, all the ethnic non chain restaurants are open.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

I have no respect for anyone working Thanksgiving. You will be "spit on" by customers and receive no tip or 2 dollars for busting your @$$$$$ and car on Thanksgiving


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


Sorry you just not very smart lol. Not only should you be hanging out with a wife,girlfriend/boyfriend, friends, something other than actually being a slave for uber and lyft. These passengers are laughing at you dude. Wow I've heard of not so smart people but anyone working on Thanksgiving and Christmas deserves a nice slap.


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

Screw Uber, The money isn't worth me working a Holiday. LET THEM WALK.....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Damn....
> Hands @Guido-TheKillerPimp some Vaseline.
> 
> Apply liberally.


After you!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wawa too. And Starbucks. Also, the bagel places. I’m def going to try and get some Starbucks in. But lunch and onward will be pretty pathetic.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> If I remember correctly, in my area, all the ethnic non chain restaurants are open.


As I said, last Thanksgiving I had Pad Thai. Didn’t cook it myself, either. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Sorry you just not very smart lol. Not only should you be hanging out with a wife,girlfriend/boyfriend, friends, something other than actually being a slave for uber and lyft. These passengers are laughing at you dude. Wow I've heard of not so smart people but anyone working on Thanksgiving and Christmas deserves a nice slap.


Yup. I’m not. I don’t even dare to aspire to your level of intelligence, made clear by every word of your post.

Woe is me.

Boo effing hoo.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The best thing about TG / Xmas day is the lack of traffic.... I can take my time while driving for those $2 orders!!!


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dear Duchess of Decline,
> 
> Be kind to yourself. Take the day and enjoy some peace, hopefully some family and some good food. Your efforts are wasted on the UE urchins. We do not get paid for working holidays (should be 50% additional minimum).
> 
> ...


Dear Disillusioned in Dallas,

I think it may be the family that drove him to drink... I mean drive.

Sincerely,
Detoxing at Dulles


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Logistics12 said:


> Dear Disillusioned in Dallas,
> 
> I think it may be the family that drove him to drink... I mean drive.
> 
> ...


I mean, I’m really curious which part of “Ms.” and “Duchess” makes you want to use “him”? My pronouns have always been and always will be “she”. I’m not offended, but can’t but wonder why you’re so confused. Are you PAX? I’ve noticed PAX are frequently confused. In more ways than one.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Today is thanksgiving eve, not a single pax that I have given a ride to tipped. All they said was "happy thanksgiving", is that the same as "i'll tip you in the app"?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Out and about. Laughing my ass off at stupid customers and their ridiculous offers. Flipping lots of BIRDS. 😂


----------



## Jayman1k (May 6, 2019)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Today is thanksgiving eve, not a single pax that I have given a ride to tipped. All they said was "happy thanksgiving", is that the same as "i'll tip you in the app"?


Thanksgiving Eve in Tucson is not worth it, you don't know till you go though so now you know. Most holidays that the U of A is out are not good besides New Years Eve and maybe 4th of July. Christmas Eve might be decent only because it's Saturday night, but I wouldn't expect much there either.

As for the OP and deliveries, you might be surprised and get some generous tips. A lot decided Thanksgiving wasn't worth the cost this year and just wanted to do it simple. However it's also probably not worth the headache of what is actually open and not because don't get it twisted Uber will send you orders for places that closed early or not even open so might not be worth it. Then if you did get an order like that good luck getting an agent on the line to give you the $3-5 dollar compensation fee.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Jayman1k said:


> Thanksgiving Eve in Tucson is not worth it, you don't know till you go though so now you know. Most holidays that the U of A is out are not good besides New Years Eve and maybe 4th of July. Christmas Eve might be decent only because it's Saturday night, but I wouldn't expect much there either.
> 
> As for the OP and deliveries, you might be surprised and get some generous tips. A lot decided Thanksgiving wasn't worth the cost this year and just wanted to do it simple. However it's also probably not worth the headache of what is actually open and not because don't get it twisted Uber will send you orders for places that closed early or not even open so might not be worth it. Then if you did get an order like that good luck getting an agent on the line to give you the $3-5 dollar compensation fee.


Tucson is a sh!thole. The two-lane roads, the [email protected] traffic light timing, the entitled college sorority trash and their $3 minimum fare ride, the idiotic drivers driving under the speed limit while forming a line to prevent you from overtaking.

I have never ever gotten tips from college students before unless it was a food delivery. And despite Tucson being majority hispanic, I have never ever gotten any tips from the hispanics either. These cheapskates will make you wait and wait and wait at their door while they take their own sweet time. At bar close they would cramp 4 into my sedan while simultaneously beaching about how expensive the ride is and bragging how much they spent on drinks. Every single weekend, looping between the university and downtown, either picking up drunk college students or drunk hispanics, non of these two groups ever tip.

On the other hand, most of my tips come from driving solid middle class white people in the day time, they are always toes to the kerb, respectful and courteous. Not to be confused with the liberal [email protected] white trash living in oro valley, marana, catalina foothills and the northeast side of town, who behaves exactly like the fake and pretentious hispanics, always bragging and showing off.


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Sorry you just not very smart lol. Not only should you be hanging out with a wife,girlfriend/boyfriend, friends, something other than actually being a slave for uber and lyft. These passengers are laughing at you dude. Wow I've heard of not so smart people but anyone working on Thanksgiving and Christmas deserves a nice slap.


I guess it depends on where you live/drive. When I lived and drove Uber in Orange County, driving on Thanksgiving and Christmas day was definitely worth it. I was constantly busy and made a shit ton of money from the surge pricing plus generous tips. My wife and I both drove and we celebrated our holidays later at night when we were done.

On the other hand, we now live in Austin, TX. It's a whole different situation here, it's dead quiet and definitely a waste of time driving on the holidays. Actually, I would rather spend time with family and friends on the holidays, but when the money was good, it made sense to get out there and get it done.


----------



## Frank Gee (Feb 7, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I have no respect for anyone working Thanksgiving. You will be "spit on" by customers and receive no tip or 2 dollars for busting your @$$$$$ and car on Thanksgiving


Really want a good laugh look in the mirror you will see a clown looking right back at you


----------



## Frank Gee (Feb 7, 2018)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Sorry you just not very smart lol. Not only should you be hanging out with a wife,girlfriend/boyfriend, friends, something other than actually being a slave for uber and lyft. These passengers are laughing at you dude. Wow I've heard of not so smart people but anyone working on Thanksgiving and Christmas deserves a nice slap.


People that laugh at someone trying to make a living are the real joke. For some reason you seemed worried about what people think that don't even matter. Low esteem is what you must have


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

STRIDERr said:


> Mcdonalds is the only thing opened on thanksgiving


Not true. All grocery stores in las vegas were open


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Frank Gee said:


> People that laugh at someone trying to make a living are the real joke. For some reason you seemed worried about what people think that don't even matter. Low esteem is what you must have


Your the type of guy who works every holiday and gets divorced every 2 years not realizing why lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Out and about. Laughing my ass off at stupid customers and their ridiculous offers. Flipping lots of BIRDS. 😂


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> THIS right here flashed me back many, many decades.
> 
> A very young UberBastid went with mom to pick up dad from work. This was back in the day (1950's) when a family had one car, and mom needed it, so she took him to work and we needed to go get him.
> I was, maybe, six years old ... it was mid-afternoon and mom says "I gotta go get your dad at work. Wanna go for a ride?" Well, hell yes, of course. Off we go.
> ...


God bless the man. Family First would solve a lot of problems these days.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh Lordy. While I’m flattered you Gents think so highly of me, I’ve long retired from Horizontal Sports and have no interest in returning to the Big Leagues or even attempting Vertical, Circular or Zig-Zag divisions.
> 
> Just let me nap and no one needs a hip replacement or full-body cast. 😏


Sounds like it’s time for the Metaverse for you 🤣


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Sounds like it’s time for the Metaverse for you 🤣


I am proud to say that I _never_ trusted anything Zuckerberg. Everyone laughed at me when I refused to join Facebook. HA! 

When I was younger I always wondered why one of my favorite performers of the time selected the name she did. I now understand.




If it weren’t for Joe Millionaire, I would likely use it as my handle. 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Your the type of guy who works every holiday and gets divorced every 2 years not realizing why lol


I used to be in health care, a variety of jobs.
The one that was the most fascinating and my longest was Surgical Technician.
I stood at the surgeons left elbow. The person you see handing instruments. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's what TV shows. 
I had to take "trauma call'' when I wasn't on duty.

I took my second wife out for her birthday. Nice dinner, theater tickets. Part way thru dinner at about 8pm the beeper went off. "Come to work RFN."
I broke the news to wife 2, left the credit card told her to grab a cab and "Happy Birthday and I love you, bye." 
She was hurt. I could tell.

Just before I left I turned to look at her and realized it wasn't hurt that I saw on her face, not this time -- it was disdain.
I knew at that moment that we were over.
She did too.

It wasnt just that incident. It was all the others that happened.
Many others
One little straw on the camels back ... over and over and over.

She found someone who treated her right.
And one day, HER beeper went off and ... she left.
And she didn't come back.

She was a good woman.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Awwww. Made me sad now. 🥺


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Emptynesst said:


> There’s a joke in there , gos like this .
> 
> On my 20th anniversary I was sitting at the kitchen table , drinking my coffee , thinking about how I got to 20 years with the wife when I suddenly started cryin uncontrollably .
> 
> ...


The day we told my future in-laws we were engaged, my soon to be F-I-L started applauding and laughing. I should have run.
At the church, he handed me her arm and shook my hand, saying "she's all your, no refunds, returns or exchanges". I still could have run.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s sweet. But I’m an introvert. I’m alone because it’s when I feel best. I have people who invite me but by now they know I’ll grasp for reasons not to come. We have an arrangement: if I ever feel I’d like to, their doors are open.
> 
> I’m a loner. That’s one of the reasons I love delivery.
> 
> ...


I absolutely feel you, I'm not a total introvert but skate the line, I hate crowds, hate gatherings, my wife forces me to go, my solitude is my daily grind as a trucker, rideshare is my lone attempt to join humanity, as the rates have declined, I have less incentive to drive, and more incentive to stay home.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As a glutton for punishment I am engaging in schizophrenia (i.e. repeating the same actions, but expecting different results) and planning on working Thanksgiving. I’ll likely just do morning though to get people their Starbucks before they eat. Pretty sure I’ll be done by 2 p.m. 😂
> 
> What about you guys? Who’s going to join me in the Festival of Losers? Lets share tricks on what to occupy oneself with when it’s dead! I play Lily’s Garden! And Klondike (the game, not the solitaire).


In my 20's I used to enjoy working the holidays, usually paid double time or better, plus on Thanksgiving nothing happened before 2 pm anyhow, so if I worked in the morning, it didn't matter. Christmas could be had later in the day. Today, my wife works holidays, no choice in the matter, so my option is stay home and sleep with the dog or go out and make some money. This is the first year I hated working a thanksgiving morning, the rates are so low that after 5 rides I became disgusted and went home.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I used to be in health care, a variety of jobs.
> The one that was the most fascinating and my longest was Surgical Technician.
> I stood at the surgeons left elbow. The person you see handing instruments. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's what TV shows.
> I had to take "trauma call'' when I wasn't on duty.
> ...


U chose work over family on a holiday serves you right. My wife is everything to me


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> In my 20's I used to enjoy working the holidays, usually paid double time or better, plus on Thanksgiving nothing happened before 2 pm anyhow, so if I worked in the morning, it didn't matter. Christmas could be had later in the day. Today, my wife works holidays, no choice in the matter, so my option is stay home and sleep with the dog or go out and make some money. This is the first year I hated working a thanksgiving morning, the rates are so low that after 5 rides I became disgusted and went home.


There is a choice u just think there's not and ur brainwashed


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> U chose work over family on a holiday serves you right. My wife is everything to me


This comment and its tone is very unnecessary.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

My favorite Christmas was working as a contractor to the military with Boeing. With Holiday pay, Sunday pay, overtime and double time combined I was making $532/hr. They had to drag me out kicking and screaming to send me home. Every minute I stalled was another $75.


----------

